# Should you buy a Martin?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JP Cormier has the answer right here.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ll have to watch the video later, but I imagine going into an acoustic forum and posting a “Why I hate Martin guitars” video is like going into a cooking forum and posting a “Why I hate butter” video.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ill have to watch the video later, but I imagine going into an acoustic forum and posting a “Why I hate Martin guitars” video is like going into a cooking forum and posting a “Why I hate butter video”.


It's a clickbait title, but his reaction to the cost of a good Martin is worth watching. I linked the video to that section.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I like JP, but stupid clickbait titles like that make damn sure I won't watch the video. Buy what you like and can afford, there are lots of great guitars out there from $200 to $2 million 

W.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bought a Martin, all good on my end.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Great player, but holy blah blah blah

I have a Martin and quite enjoy it


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The guy makes no sense. He talks about how expensive a D-45 is and what 14k could buy in a Collins. Well if Collins built an actual D-45 comparable guitar it would likely be more than the Martin D-45. And Collins voice isn't a Martin. I grew up with Martins and I wouldn't give up my D-28 authentic or D-18 authentic for a Collins.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lottsa good guitars out there but whatever way Martins are voiced seems to be what works for me.

When I got my HD28V I had no intention of buying anything. Just happened to be in Newmarket and my friend says lets go to this music store - The Arts - I'd never heard of it. I played a bunch of Martins there including a D41 but was really impressed with the HD28V they'd just got in. Didn't buy it but tried a few of them over the next 2 weeks and realized that the one in Newmarket was really good and with that came the conviction that I have to go back there and buy the fucker. Went to the store, made a few offers and got it for a good bit less than asking price. I could sell it now for what I paid for it.

Same with my D18 - now they go used for what I paid for mine in 2012.

Also picked up an HD35 Custom Shop brand new that had been sitting in the basement of store. They'd ordered a few and had one left that they'd kinda forgotten about. Made a few offers and got that guitar tax in for half what it would have cost to have the store order one same specs. The 35 is a strange one - not at all bass heavy like they are supposed to be and loud with lots of growl.

About 30 years ago I was coming home from a night in the bars and went into this pawn shop and played a Martin that just burned the place. I played songs that I didn't even know that I knew. Came back next day to buy it and there was a Pizza shop there. Owner of the pizza place said he'd been there for 20 years. I don't know what the hell that was about but yeah, there's good guitars out there just gotta find them.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Wardo , life is good when you're living Guy and Vernon tunes. Keep looking for that guitar but it's probably got my name on the case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

nbs2005 said:


> @Wardo , life is good when you're living Guy and Vernon tunes. Keep looking for that guitar but it's probably got my name on the case.


yeah, I was thinking about that song when I posted above.. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Although I've lived a few TVZ songs that I'd just as soon forget .. lol


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Getting back to JP, while he's not a Martin fan because of their prices he still plays one as a main guitar (though he has so many I'm not sure he has a main axe). And for some reason he has no problem with how expensive Robin Boucher's guitars are. I do like hearing the guitars he plays because I think his recording set up is simple and consistent.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> The guy makes no sense. He talks about how expensive a D-45 is and what 14k could buy in a Collins. Well if Collins built an actual D-45 comparable guitar it would likely be more than the Martin D-45. And Collins voice isn't a Martin. I grew up with Martins and I wouldn't give up my D-28 authentic or D-18 authentic for a Collins.


Interestingly, Twelfth Fret recently got in a Collings D42, from the earlier days when Collings more closely imitated Martins. And you’re right, it is more expensive. With a D45 being about 60% more than a D42, yet the Collings D42 is $18k used. 

I will say, though, that when I was shopping for a good acoustic (after 20 years on my Simon and Patrick), I settled on a Martin OM. The Martins I played, though, varied. They all sounded good, but you had to play a bunch to get the one that felt and sounded great. Yet every Collings I played was golden. 

With some careful shopping, I got a used Collings OM2H for the price of a new Martin. I’m happy. 

But, Collings are definitely priced higher to comparable Martins.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

No get a Sigma, same headstock, used to be released by Martin.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I have one of the cheaper Martins (a DCPA5) and I like it just fine. I have no doubt the higher end ones sound even better.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Buzz said:


> No get a Sigma, same headstock, used to be released by Martin.





Relic said:


> I have one of the cheaper Martins (a DCPA5) and I like it just fine. I have no doubt the higher end ones sound even better.


One of the most inspiring Martins I’ve played was one of the budget models from Mexico I saw in a pawn shop. It was beat up, but it felt and sounded great. I’ve only ever played one Sigma, an early 90s dread that was just a big stiff boat with uncomfortably high action. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

Martin was the standard. Now Gibson is moving in. So are the boutiques. Larrivee.....it is no longer THE guitar.


----------



## ronh (11 mo ago)

That video set off a crazy blowback on the UMGF forum. That same Martin forum routinely complains about binding and quality control issues with Martins. A little valid criticism helps keep any company in line. Martin is still a terrific guitar builder, that doesn't mean all their guitars are terrific. My '36 00-17 is a treasure to me, what else is important?


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I played a $250,000 Herman Hauser classical one time in Japan in the 90s. It was glorious. (I didn't buy it though)
$12k is nothing in context, but I still wouldn't spend that on a guitar.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Every time these kinds of discussions on guitars prices comes up I always wonder how much of a dollar goes into craftmanship vs SG&A...?

As many builders are not publicly traded company it's almost impossible to know. There is a 2012 SEC filling from Fender Corp. you can find online, from the top of my head SG&A accounted for roughly 30% of the cost, when you add Fender's profit, retailer's margin...of course it's a company wide aggregate but it's just the idea. Anyway, I'm not weighting in on whether a Martin is worth is or not, I don't own one, but I'd like to one day.


----------



## munrodeo (Feb 17, 2021)

Might just be me finally finding ”the” acoustic for me. But my 000-18 is far and away the best I’ve owned. Gibson Southern Jumbo previously held that title, but there’s something about the smaller body I didn‘t realize I’d like so much.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Buzz said:


> No get a Sigma, same headstock, used to be released by Martin.


If you can find one of the Japanese made ones in decemt condition buy it. Back in the early 80's I traded an old stand up piano for this 1980 Japanese Sigma/Martin D10 Anniversary. Many years later I bought a Taylor 810 and a Martin DC Aura figuring I'd step things up a notch. They where both great guitars but as time went by I was left feeling like they weren't giving me anything that I didn't already have. They're both gone now. I put several thousand dollars back in my pocket and the Sigma is still with me. This gal plays hers a lot better than I do mine.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-302874328%2Fthe-claw


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like JP and appreciate most of his points of view. He does like Martin guitars; he just doesn't like the price.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

As with all guitars if you buy it for the name you are doing it for the wrong reason. I have heard expensive Martins that sounded like shit and cheap ones that sounded great over the years. Same with Gibson acoustics and all factory guitars that are formula built. One of the sweetest and most powerful guitars I have ever played on was a cheap beat up Harmony Sovereign the same as the one Anne Murry used on TV years ago. Price and name brand means little, either the instrument has it or it doesn't.


----------

